# Green Gecko



## Rub (Jul 14, 2005)

Hi !
This is the last peculiarity of my emersed Cryp. wendtii green gecko: 50% leaf  










Greetings from Spain


----------



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

I've had this happen with various plants when I grew them for a living! It is very rarely stable, but when it is it's often the source of a new cultivar. Keep your fingers crossed it's not just a one-off, or a damage / nutrient issue (though the latter's unlikely with such a large area of variegation).


----------

